# nebo redline, you know the deal



## nitebrite

yes, you have not seen me in ages. i have amassed so many lights that i am speechless 

so i see this at true value. i search here, hardly discussed and only by noobs. read no further:this is not a very desireable light. for one thing it is barely 80 lumens(220?). interface sucks,clicky sucks, no ha-iii,sharp edges to rip your pocket. the runtimes(sure) and lumens etched on the side. you have to be joking. the chinese can make a light, like fenix but this is not it. now i know why this has not been discussed here. i thought it should be so that a noob gets themself a nice light instead like a g2x-pro for instance. furthermore, no one ever said this uses a xr-e and they must have pulled 220 lumens out of their..... not even close at the emitter lol.


----------



## enomosiki

For something that costs $30 and available at retail, it's bound to catch the attention of the uninitiated.

But I must admit that it's quite depressing after seeing a video review over at Amazon. Even my old P2D can do better than that.


----------



## Ken_B

Saw a gushing review of this light on a tool blog and almost ordered one. Thanks for helping me avoid making a rookie mistake.

Ken


----------



## trooplewis

LOL, I have two of them, one in my glove box and one in my nightstand.
I wouldn't use one as an EDC ( I don't need a light for an EDC) but they are way better than anything else I've owned up to this point.

Outshines and outdistances my old Pelican M6 Lithium, nice that it can focus, good light on my boat as well.
Only complaint about it is that it is quite bluish, rather than a purer white light.

In terms of what you can buy in stores locally (coleman, maglite, Dorcy) it is better than those. Yeah, it may not be better than a Fenix, but way cheaper...

The 4AA Dorcy I have advertieses itself as 160 Lumens. Based on a side-by-side comparison, I'd say the Nebo is 140-150 lumens (if the Dorcy is really 160 Lumens)

Has anyone ever done a decent review of the Nebo?


----------



## atisch

nitebrite said:


> yes, you have not seen me in ages. i have amassed so many lights that i am speechless
> 
> so i see this at true value. i search here, hardly discussed and only by noobs. read no further:this is not a very desireable light. for one thing it is barely 80 lumens(220?). interface sucks,clicky sucks, no ha-iii,sharp edges to rip your pocket. the runtimes(sure) and lumens etched on the side. you have to be joking. the chinese can make a light, like fenix but this is not it. now i know why this has not been discussed here. i thought it should be so that a noob gets themself a nice light instead like a g2x-pro for instance. furthermore, no one ever said this uses a xr-e and they must have pulled 220 lumens out of their..... not even close at the emitter lol.


 
I guess I'm what you called a noob. Can't help that. I am. Just joined CPF. This is my first post. I've always had a fascination with flashlights--something to do with summer camp as a boy. Half of our waking hours was with a flashlight and he who had the brightest light was automatically respected, whether otherwise deserved or not.

Not being wealthy and barely making it in the current economic crisis I've had to limit my LED appetite to lights under $35. There are some impressive flashlights to be had for the money. Having just joined and hoping to find some good information to link a noob from the inexpensive to the "Show-Lights", I decided a good place to plug-in would be a review of the Nebo Redline, as it is currently the hottest selling flashlight on Amazon. What I do know is that this is an excellent light for $25 (ppd), and what I hoped to learn is where does an Initiate go from here.

Obviously I am disappointed. No review. Almost no respect at all. Mostly disdain--totally undeserved disdain. I know this light is NOT 220 lumens. It's not as bright as my Dorcy 41-4750 180 Lumen Cyber Light, which I have pegged as seemingly a true claim of brightness. OTOH, It's definitely much better than the 80 lumens cited here. Why do people here feel that they have to put-down an otherwise obviously good light with great features and for an excellent price. Is everyone buying this light out-of their minds? Hardly.

I sincerely challenge one of you knowledgeable folk to respectfully do a serious review on this light. It's very much needed if CPF is to attract the masses to help see The Light.

Thank you in advance, whoever you are.

atisch


----------



## d1337

Atisch, I ran across this thread when searching for something else here on the forum. I actually purchased a Nebo Redline a few months back. I also have some more expensive lights that seem well regarded here on CPF. I don't think that the Nebo is a bad light for the price but I do understand some of the original posters concerns with it. 80 lumens does seem a little low of an estimate (at least for the one I purchased for my brother) but I would say that the lumens are much closer to 80 than 220. I did like the adjustable focus and it had a lot of modes for a inexpensive light. 

Anyway... Welcome to CPF! And remember some of the best lights are cheap lights!


----------



## B0wz3r

The 'best' light is the one you have on hand when you need it.


----------



## mattevt

atisch said:


> I guess I'm what you called a noob. Can't help that. I am. Just joined CPF. This is my first post. I've always had a fascination with flashlights--something to do with summer camp as a boy. Half of our waking hours was with a flashlight and he who had the brightest light was automatically respected, whether otherwise deserved or not.
> 
> Not being wealthy and barely making it in the current economic crisis I've had to limit my LED appetite to lights under $35. There are some impressive flashlights to be had for the money. Having just joined and hoping to find some good information to link a noob from the inexpensive to the "Show-Lights", I decided a good place to plug-in would be a review of the Nebo Redline, as it is currently the hottest selling flashlight on Amazon. What I do know is that this is an excellent light for $25 (ppd), and what I hoped to learn is where does an Initiate go from here.
> 
> Obviously I am disappointed. No review. Almost no respect at all. Mostly disdain--totally undeserved disdain. I know this light is NOT 220 lumens. It's not as bright as my Dorcy 41-4750 180 Lumen Cyber Light, which I have pegged as seemingly a true claim of brightness. OTOH, It's definitely much better than the 80 lumens cited here. Why do people here feel that they have to put-down an otherwise obviously good light with great features and for an excellent price. Is everyone buying this light out-of their minds? Hardly.
> 
> I sincerely challenge one of you knowledgeable folk to respectfully do a serious review on this light. It's very much needed if CPF is to attract the masses to help see The Light.
> 
> Thank you in advance, whoever you are.
> 
> atisch


 
There's a pretty good video review on Amazon. It's the top rated review for the light so it's not hard to find. For a light under 35 dollars you can't beat the Fenix E21.


----------



## lightfinder

I purchased this light from the local hardware after looking up the reviews on amazon. 
I go out in the yard snake hunting every night before letting the dogs out [three have been bitten] and I needed a light that had an adjustable throw. This one seemed perfect at first so I made a sheath for it and used it daily for a month. 
After a month of five to ten minutes a night on high I noticed it getting dimmer so I replaced the batteries.. no help. I even bought more batteries thinking that was the problem, to no avail. 

It is now less than half the power it was when new. I have re read the reviews on amazon and found the same problem by those who used the light more than occasionally. I'm not sure if I got a lemon or if this is typical of this light as I have not purchased another but be aware.


----------



## TyJo

lightfinder said:


> I purchased this light from the local hardware after looking up the reviews on amazon.
> I go out in the yard snake hunting every night before letting the dogs out [three have been bitten] and I needed a light that had an adjustable throw. This one seemed perfect at first so I made a sheath for it and used it daily for a month.
> After a month of five to ten minutes a night on high I noticed it getting dimmer so I replaced the batteries.. no help. I even bought more batteries thinking that was the problem, to no avail.
> 
> It is now less than half the power it was when new. I have re read the reviews on amazon and found the same problem by those who used the light more than occasionally. I'm not sure if I got a lemon or if this is typical of this light as I have not purchased another but be aware.


 
I'm no expert but if the problem is that common it sounds like crappy heat management (poor heat sinking), allowing the emitter to get too hot. This will cause the emitter to age rapidly and dim.


----------



## nicodimus22

atisch said:


> I know this light is NOT 220 lumens. It's not as bright as my Dorcy 41-4750 180 Lumen Cyber Light, which I have pegged as seemingly a true claim of brightness. OTOH, It's definitely much better than the 80 lumens cited here. Why do people here feel that they have to put-down an otherwise obviously good light with great features and for an excellent price. Is everyone buying this light out-of their minds? Hardly.


 
I also own the Dorcy Cyber light and the Nebo Redline. In side-by-side beam comparisons, the Redline is clearly a bit brighter. I don't know how anyone could possibly claim it was 80 lumens unless they got a defective Redline, or were running it on the 50% mode without understanding how to change the setting.

I'm getting a little tired of elitists bashing the cheaper lights that ARE a great value to the average person, especially the Nebo lights, which seem to get trashed here frequently. They blow away the flashlights most people have, and they don't break the bank. If they're too lowbrow for your taste, that's fine, but they are a great deal to most people.


----------



## rockingthe2

I've seen these and played with a few, yes they work but they are nowhere near the "220 lumen" stated on the side. Personally? I hate them, I've got my reasons to but I'll leave them out and say this: If you buy a NEBO Redline, more power to you, be warned that it is a very cheap light with little development behind it. Can you EDC it? Yeah, heck you might even like it, but there are better lights out there. If it's all you can afford, that is fine, I can respect that. Enjoy your lights and don't let anybody down you for it. Just don't be like the security guard I ran into at a mall and be eliteist about how your NEBO is better than my Surefire E2D or any other decent light, I'm not eliteist about my lights over yours.


----------



## ico

What about the Nebo CSI edge? A 1 mode, 1 AA, 30 lumen light. Is it worth it? Last time I saw it was less than $9


----------



## nicodimus22

I enjoy mine very much. It's plenty of light to walk a dark path with, weatherproof, good runtime, easily becomes a headlamp if you own a baseball cap, has a glow in the dark reverse-clicky, and can tail stand. After playing with mine for a few weeks, I recently added it to my BOB as my backup light (I already have a E01 on my keychain and use the Redline for my primary light.) The only real downside is it's not a throwy light at all, or super bright at around 35 lumens. Seems like it should have cost $20+ but it was $9.


----------



## mattevt

rockingthe2 said:


> I've seen these and played with a few, yes they work but they are nowhere near the "220 lumen" stated on the side. Personally? I hate them, I've got my reasons to but I'll leave them out and say this: If you buy a NEBO Redline, more power to you, be warned that it is a very cheap light with little development behind it. Can you EDC it? Yeah, heck you might even like it, but there are better lights out there. If it's all you can afford, that is fine, I can respect that. Enjoy your lights and don't let anybody down you for it. Just don't be like the security guard I ran into at a mall and be eliteist about how your NEBO is better than my Surefire E2D or any other decent light, I'm not eliteist about my lights over yours.


 
If you can afford a Redline, you can afford a Fenix E21. From the pics, the redline seems to have an aspheric lens...wonder how it throws.


----------



## nicodimus22

mattevt said:


> If you can afford a Redline, you can afford a Fenix E21. .



The E21 is more than 2 inches longer, which makes it larger than some would like. I can easily fit the Redline in my front pocket. The E21's battery life sucks. 2 hours? Also the low is a bit bright for my taste (48 lumens?) and the high is lower (150.)



mattevt said:


> From the pics, the redline seems to have an aspheric lens...wonder how it throws.



It's rated at 165 yards on high. I have taken it outside at night, and I can light up treetops that are 2 blocks away...good enough for my purposes.


----------



## bhauer

I bought a Nebo at the hardware store and was impressed. It made me start researching flashlights and I came across CP forums. Now I have a custom that Glenn made me. A Malkoffon its way, (should be here monday). And I am on the list for one of the Aluminum P60 style (D26) 26650 Light Housing Chris is making and I need to find a dropin for that. So basically I am spending all my money just because of a Nebo that is sitting in my drawer now. I hate them.


----------



## Jondrywall

I think the Nebo only seems to have more brightness because of it's strong blue tint. The Fenix PD10 is brighter @ 100 lumens so 80 seems appropriate.


----------



## BryceB

I have a SureFire G2 Nitrolon LED that I bought with an REI gift card and a Redline that I bought shortly after when I wanted more punch and honestly my G2 hasn't seen more than 30mins of use in the past 8 months since I bought the Redline. The G2 is 80 Lumens, and I definitely don't doubt that, but compared to the Redline it just doesn't produce nearly as much light. Fresh SureFire 123A's and everything.

I have beaten the crap out of this light, I use it nightly for biking, hiking, photography, hunting, etc. 
It took a ~120' fall onto a huge slab of rock and only had temporary issues with staying on, I just disassembled it and tweaked around inside the battery holder and the issues haven't come back since.
It is still as bright as day one.

220 lumens might be a stretch, but 80 lumens is more of a leap in the opposite direction, IMO.
This light is very bright, the beam isn't as pretty as my SureFire with the orange peel reflector, but it definitely throws light a great distance for it's size and price.

I do find it to be somewhat cheaply made, the metal is very light and sorta malleable (I use the bezel to tighten/loosen tripod plates in the field), and the bezel is a small, separate piece that screws onto the plastic "redline" and it begins to come loose if you adjust the flood on the fly frequently. But don't get me wrong, if you want a nice looking light that throws a powerful beam, has 5 different modes, and fits in your front pocket like nothing, the Redline is a good choice IMO. 
Especially for the price of a steak dinner.


----------



## thegman

*Nebo Redline,,,*

A close friend who's a Captain on Continental/United Airlines bought a Nebo $5557 and showed me this week. I was pretty impressed with all it did - especially for $25-30, so I thought I'd buy one. I admit to a mild flashlight fetish, but have generally stuck to small, simple Princeton Tec lights. WOW...I was really impressed at all the work and research on this site!s I just joined today so I could read and learn more. 

If the Nebo Redline is not really 220 lumens, all I can say is that it was impressively bright when illuminating my neighbor's giant oak tree. Unfortunately, I don't have a quality flashlight with tested lumens to compare it against. From my limited research of your website, it appears that I need to do a lot more reading before I purchase. I have read several reports on Fenix and EagleTac flashlights that look interesting and their smaller ones appear reasonably affordable ($50-70 range).


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Nebo Redline,,,*

Hello thegman welcome to CPF!

IF the Nebo impressed you then your going to love your first real light, take your time and research or pick a battery type and order one of the popular light's, dive right in so to speak. Only limited research is needed to find the more popular light's around here but you can also do a process of selection by digging deeper and reading more threads.

Figure out things you want in a light like what battery(s) type, size, UI then start a new thread and we will gladly help you along.


----------



## Danjojo

*Re: Nebo Redline,,,*

It's probably around 135 lumens on high, 65 medium, and 15 low. If it can pull off the listed runtimes on high and medium, 4hrs and 8hrs, that is pretty good. My Coleman 3xAAA that I got a couple years ago was listed at 90lumens for 7hrs and does about 60 for 3hrs and maybe 40 for another 3hrs.


----------



## stevewf1

I got one of those Nebo Redlines from Amazon for about $25 plus shipping. It's my first LED flashlight and I'm impressed with it. Haven't had it for very long so I don't know about the longer-term reliability (yes, I'm aware of the saying "you get what you pay for"), but it's a nice little light...


----------



## spc smith

there are really good flashlights out there. unfotunately for the norm and uninformed.. whats on the sporting goods shelf is usually as good as it gets in the interest of a FLASHLIGHT, no less and no more. for the informed and seekers of light lol, are found here. Any advice given here at CPF, is all knowledgeable and first hand experience from the best in flashlights. i will Post JUST the model and price of LED flashlights under $40 with my next thread. The NEBO REDLINE is a fine light but is limited to innaccurate lumen rating which is actually at the emmiter and is not up to spec with the most honest lumen rating of "ANSI" or OTF (American National Standards Institutes) (Out The Front). Anyway im going to post some info for the newbies that still have the nebos cause there are better lights out there even for the money under 40 club.


----------



## spc smith

these are just a couple to name..

goinggear prices: 
4sevens preon penlight: 1 AA/70 OTF lumens/$36.99+tax
4sevens quark Mini123:CR123/189 OTF lumens/$38.99+tax
FenixLD05:2 AAA/100 OTF lumens/$39.95
FenixE21:2 AA/150 OTF lumens/$34.95


----------



## spc smith

continued..

Fenix HL21: 1 AA/90 OTF lumens/$34.95+tax
InovaX5: 2 CR123/60 OTF lumens:$34.95+tax
ITPSA2: 2 AA/190 OTF lumens$34.95+tax
ITP SC1: 1 CR123/RCR/230 OTF lumens:$39.95+tax
OLIGHT i1 EOS: 1 CR123/180 OTF lumens:$34.95+tax
Jetbeam BC10: 1 CR123/270 OTF lumens:$39.95+tax

These are just a few to the many others. of course there are the maglites LED. they are great too but alot more bulky if your getting the D-CELLS sized one. BUT..! for the sake of every day carry your best bet would be the ones along the lines of what i have put up.


----------



## Danjojo

A couple other good budget ones are EagleTac P100C2's with XP-G S2 for 321 OTF lumens at $39.90 or with XP-E 241 lumens for $35.90...P100A2's if you want to use AA batteries for the same price with 236 (XP-G S2) or 198 (XP-E) OTF lumens. Easy to get a 10% discount on them too. $70 flashlight quality, minus the extra modes and accessories, for half the price.


----------



## Rokron

I got a Redline about a year ago, way before I got enlightened. It joined my 3 AAA LED Dorcey and was the brightest light I had and served it's purpose well. Even though I have been enlightened with other fine lights like Fenix, Sunwayman, Nitecore and even an UltraFire/Keygos XM-L along with a few MagLites, I still use the Nebo when woking on or around my Dodge/Cummins 2500. It gets droped, kicked, greased up, oiled down and beat up and still works just fine. I just couldn't think of using one of my better lights for this.


----------



## spc smith

yep its a backup light... I gave one to my dad and he works nights cleaning parking lots. I wish i would have given him a jetbeam or eagletac for almost the same price as the nebo redline. I had this light for about two months before i was called up and tested the light. After one hour on regular store bought alkalines it deterriorated to half its brightness. I changed from that day forward to the better performance of lithium ion batteries. The sunwayman T20C was my next light while in training... Way better runtime, way better brightness and way way way way...way... BETTER UI in a split second TACTICAL situation! to get to strobe on the nebo redline you have to tap however many times from the next set of brightness and does not have a memory each time the light is activated! Terrible light or to be mentioned of being called a tactical light! hardly the case ! I even tried it with $10 dollar store bought lithium batteries and it still did not run its claimed four hours. Its a great flashlight for a beat around ! So i agree with you on that rokron... Not for an LEO or somebody that relies on a flashlight for day in day out emergency use. And i think all cpfers agree with this if they have ever had the light


----------



## booky

I picked up two of these before I started trolling CPF. For a noob like me, it was my first cool light. What drew me in was the price and features.

For the time being, it is my go to light. But know that I have learned a little more about what is out there, I will definetly be stepping up my flashlight game.


----------



## Imon

Hahah I have a funny memory about the Nebo Redline. I remember I once had a coworker who knew I liked flashlights so he was telling me that a friend of his gave him a "awesome tactical flashlight" and seemed genuinely excited to show me, and I suppose, to receive my endorsement of the light.
It might have been because he was so excited about his new light I assumed it was something cool, at least to me, like a Surefire or Streamlight. When he pulled out the Nebo Redline my enthusiasm quickly turned into indifference and I could tell that he could tell I wasn't too impressed. 

Maybe I'm spoiled! 
I know it's better than a lot of other flashlight you find at your local supermarket but seeing as they go for $25-30 I'd rather have a iTP EOS or pay a few bucks more for a Fenix E21.


----------



## DCX

Signed up just to through my two lumens into the thread. 

1. I own way to many Profanity Removed lights. Maglite, Eagletac, C8/p60 hosts 300-650lumens and the list goes on. There is only 1 light I regret. The nebo redline. 

The nebo directly after purchase was bright.....really bright, and as mentioned earlier in this thread by another member if you use it a little more than casually, you run the risk of burning the led. Currently my once nice yellow led looks like a brown piece of shoclate. Lesson learned put $15 on top of the purchase price of the nebo and get something thats going to last. eagletac D25 series for example if its got to be small and bright. Availible everywhere maglite XL50 or XL200 honest light if you must stick with AAA. 

On top of the failure of a flashlight you know....providing reliable light, Strike bezel is attached to plastic lense (ie the red line of plastic) so your lense/bezel is held on with....plastic....threaded plastic screws the bezel into the head. Drop that right or god forbid you actually need to use it in a defensive situation the head will likely snap off. 

Such a piece of garbage, my only hope is someone considering the redline will see this and go find a different light or at the very least put in a little more research so that they buy 1 good light or a few good lights rather then have a collection of crap lights trying to find "the one".


----------



## GordoJones88

Last year I saw a Nebo Redline at Batteries Plus and thought wow it was really nice.
Before buying it I did a little Googling and found this website.
I bought a 4Sevens Quark Turbo X instead.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Another light to consider in the under $40 category suggested earlier by spc smith is the Balder SE 2. It's available for around $34.99 and has been reviewed here.


----------



## awyeah

nicodimus22 said:


> I'm getting a little tired of elitists bashing the cheaper lights that ARE a great value to the average person, especially the Nebo lights, which seem to get trashed here frequently. They blow away the flashlights most people have, and they don't break the bank. If they're too lowbrow for your taste, that's fine, but they are a great deal to most people.



I think it's all in how you say it. I think in any forum like this, people can come off as being jerks - it's difficult to convey emotions when it's just plain text, and there's a fine line between being helpful and being mean. I think a lot of people here just want to make sure newer members are aware that there are some really great lights out there that you just can't find at a local hardware store!

So, if you love your Nebo - fantastic. Use it, beat the crap out of it, make it your EDC. But know that when the addiction kicks in - and it will - there's always a bigger and brighter torch to be had!


----------



## Brasso

It's pushed on the general public, who doesn't know about the other higher quality lights that are available. The first time I saw one I was intrigued by the focusing ability, but pretty much delegated it to the level of "toy". As others have said, there are much, much better lights to be had for about the same price.


----------



## DCX

So I was going through my lights, choosing which to sale, what to toss, etc. Nebo redline was definately in the toss pile, I also had a P60 xml drop in with no host, so took a tail cap reading with fresh nimhs 3xaaa the burnt XPE in the nebo was pulling 1.6-1.7amps. Decided to take apart the redline which has XPE on 20mm star, and put in XML scavenged from p60 dropin. XML handles the 1.6amps just fine/is brighter then redline stock and hopefully will keep it from ending up in the trash. The battery life is about 30minutes on high will maybe look into moding with 18650 some time later.

So Id say over all I hate it a little less.


----------



## survialist89

DCX said:


> So I was going through my lights, choosing which to sale, what to toss, etc. Nebo redline was definately in the toss pile, I also had a P60 xml drop in with no host, so took a tail cap reading with fresh nimhs 3xaaa the burnt XPE in the nebo was pulling 1.6-1.7amps. Decided to take apart the redline which has XPE on 20mm star, and put in XML scavenged from p60 dropin. XML handles the 1.6amps just fine/is brighter then redline stock and hopefully will keep it from ending up in the trash. The battery life is about 30minutes on high will maybe look into moding with 18650 some time later.
> 
> So Id say over all I hate it a little less.



i was just going to ask what the modding/upgrading capability would be for the redline.

p.s. sorry for bringing up a semi dead thread.


----------



## speedsix

I had the Blueline Nebo. It's a 1-AA with focus. I think they are $28 at gunshops. I was very disappointed in mine. Very blue tint, not that bright, felt cheap. There are dozens of good lights in this 1AA form factor that blow this light away for the same or lower price. 

I consider the Nebo to be on par with the Sipik 68 except the Sipik is better built and MUCH cheaper. You could get 4-5 Sipiks for the same price and each one would be at least as good. 

The Klarus P1A or Jetbeam BA10 are about this price but are far nicer lights. The Rominsen RC-G2 is about half the price and is better.


----------



## survialist89

ya the blueline is just terrible.i think my stock mini mag light does better then that.


----------



## reppans

Just put my Redline to my light meter. 

220 lumens spec metered at 40 lms flood and 25 lms spot (lower since emitter retracts further into head on focus). Pretty close, eh?


----------



## speedsix

reppans said:


> Just put my Redline to my light meter.
> 
> 220 lumens spec metered at 40 lms flood and 25 lms spot (lower since emitter retracts further into head on focus). Pretty close, eh?



Wow! That's pretty bad. Thanks for the figures. We all know it is not 220 but 40/25 is nowhere close. If ever there was a brand that should be on the do not buy list it is the Nebo. I got burned and I'm sure others have as well. Total junk at high prices. This is a $5 light that they have successfully managed to sell all over at $30. Pretty good marketing I guess.


----------



## survialist89

mine doesnt seam to be that bad.i know its not the brightest thing in the world and could of been cheaper but for the features it has its not that bad.i kinda like it.i can throw it easily a 100 yards and be able to see down range pretty well.im gana put in a XML and see how that goes because it does need a bit of modification.i will post up some beam pictures tonight.


----------



## survialist89

well id hate to say it but this flashlights life is almost over,it started with a bad tail switch,then somewere theres a bad connection and doesnt work when you need to,but works when you dont need it to.i bought it back in january and problems started occurring around july or august.the led is starting to brown around the edges but isnt to noticeable.not worth the 30$ i paid at military surplus store.might do some mods to it just for the hell of it.....also the red ring is still intact.iv dropped it dozens of times from various hights and it hasnt broken,or even stripped.


----------



## Dustinlewis24

I've been reading CPF for about the last 3 years just never felt the need to join or post but here I am and here's my first post I own over 30 lights ranging from Surefires to nitecores to Maglites Pelicans olight ect. This light is $30 if you think you're going to get surefire quality for $30 you're crazier than you look but that being said for the price its not a bad light you're not going to do search and rescue with it you're not going to go hiking and camping with it.your gonna be throwing it in your toolbox or in your glove box and its bright and there when you need it. Don't expect a $300 light for $30 and then complain when its not as bright you get what you pay for is true in this situation as anywhere else in life


----------

